# Does anyone own and use a steam cleaner for dog accidents?



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I was just thinking of possibly buying one and have been looking at reviews for Australia and NZ. 
After Stanley got sick a couple of weeks ago I had a job to get out the vomit stains in the carpet and of course having a dog, the carpets are just grubbier (could also be to the humans in this house??). I was wondering whether anyone owns a steam cleaner for carpets mainly or do you just hire a machine or get someone in?
If so what brand and how good is it?
Thanks


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wish you had a bed bath and beyond. they have a product called folex and it is just the best for getting those stains out....

we did just get a rug cleaner...but if you don't need that, bissell or the equivalent might have one of those little spot cleaners which would be suitable.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

We do have Bed Bath & Beyond! I've decided to get someone in to start with and do the two dirtiest rooms and I always keep a carpet spot cleaner on hand too. Bissell's steam cleaners have had pretty good reviews, its just finding a place to keep the damn thing if I own one.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a steam cleaner -- errr.. my mom does XD.. and it works great! Gets most, if not all, stains out! We recently tore up all carpet and put hardwood down.. it even cleans that great.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Our solution*

We went through a period of time where it seemed that almost every day one of the dogs ate something in the yard, on a walk, in the kitchen, whatever ,that didn't agree with them. So I did some research and found this online: Little Green® Proheat® Deep Reach

The heating aspect really seems to help get out stains. And you don't necessarily have to invest in their "special green machine cleaner"; we just used some that we had left over from one of those steam cleaning machines we rented from the supermarket.

It works quite well on our medium beige carpet, which of course shows up every single little doggy stain/spill. :tongue1:


----------



## RunningFlynn (Aug 25, 2012)

The best cleaner for me is the steam cleaner. It is convenient to use. I buy it. It will be better if you buy it. One of the best ways to clean your carpet is vacuum cleaning. But you must be careful while working with carpet fiber as there is risk of getting stuck in vacuum cleaner.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

RunningFlynn said:


> The best cleaner for me is the steam cleaner. It is convenient to use. I buy it. It will be better if you buy it. One of the best ways to clean your carpet is vacuum cleaning. But you must be careful while working with carpet fiber as there is risk of getting stuck in vacuum cleaner.


Thanks, but I am not sure what you mean, that who or what will get stuck in the vacuum cleaner? I think I'm a bit too big to get stuck in mine even though I've tried to suck up my daughter once or twice...unfortunately she was too big also.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

we have the little bissel but somehow, i manage to use the upright carpet cleaner which i believe has a steam button. steam or no steam, this really cleans carpets.


----------

